# Build Thread of Roach my 1959 Volkswagen Double Cab



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok, so this is going to be a very long drug out thread. I am restoring a 1959 VW Double Cab, one of about 100 or so estimated to still exist. Roach was found in an orchard in California, pulled out, paid for, and shipped to Utah. I am now in the extremely slow process of restoring Roach which requires a lot of metal repairs that ended up being beyond my capabilities. Roach recently headed down to a VW specialist to fabricate the parts in needs. Roach will be there for at least the winter. So most likely there will not be many updates until then, but rest assured fellow audiojunkies, this is not a complete rebuild thread and I will spend most of this thread detailing the audio components. I'll update this again soon.

Here are some pictures of when Roach was up on the truck and delivered to my house.


























As soon as Roach was in the garage, I started going to town. Rebuilt the engine and carbs, rebuilt the entire brake system and installed new wheel bearings.









































*Here is a video my wife took3 days later.*
1960 VW Double Cab - YouTube


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## GRIFTER9931 (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Sweet! Love me some commercial VW action! I had to sell my '59 RHD single cab recently to clear some bills. Was a sad day 
Look forward to watching the build!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sub'd this should be a interesting Build


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Defiantly sub'd this thread! Cool vehicle.


----------



## GavGT (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice find! Good luck, i think you need it.

Gav


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Subd, Love me some old VW Vans.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Back in the 80's I had a 57 oval window that I restored, talk about a lot of work but in the end it was well worth it....Good luck with your project


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

That is the greatest! Very cool.

Subscribed.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

really looking forward to this. 

subscribed.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Honestly, I just love these.
I have always been impressed on how the VW engineers of old came up with such unique solutions to basic tasks like cab venting, windshield washers, pop out windows....etc.
They are just so different than anything made in the USA or Japan at that time.
Kudos for you to pull it out of a field and save it from patina hell.
I look forward to your posts with great interest.

Please don't hold back on the pics.
This is your thread.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i love these guys, and ive never even heard of a double, thats crazy, loving it! i'll be waiting for the updates


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

VERY COOL!!!!


----------



## don_chuwish (Oct 29, 2009)

Very interested, in all of it not just the audio. "Roach" eh, no idea what you could possibly be referring to with an old VW as a project... ;-)


----------



## screamatamonkey (May 15, 2009)

That's an awesome little truck, I can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

BTW, you grass looks really green what do you use? :laugh:

definitely looking forward to this.. Something about old School VWs (Buses in general that peak my interest).


----------



## MagDizzle (Jan 21, 2011)

Sweet! Looking forward to the build...and not just the audio


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Sweet! Love me some commercial VW action! I had to sell my '59 RHD single cab recently to clear some bills. Was a sad day
> Look forward to watching the build!


Shoot man, that really sucks. I sold my 66 Deluxe in 2009 for the same reason, but I bet that RHD hurt a lot more when it left your driveway.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

sweet man! glad to see it returning to glory!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

More updates:

I decided that in no way, shape, or form will I use a head unit or cut into my unmolested dash. So the entire build will run off of an iPod. As far as equipment, this is what I have:

Alumapro ALC 5-1/4 Component system
Alumapro BP-12 wired for 2 Ohms
Kicker ZX750.1 5 channel amp
audiocontrol Three.2
Tsunami battery terminals
Tsunami 4 gauge amp kit
Tsunami 8 gauge Kit
stinger 6 channel RCA
Alpha Damp sheets (Thanks Ant!)
2 Optima Red top batteries
70 amp alternator

I know that this may not be particularly amazing to any of you but this should sound awesome in my DC.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Back in the 80's I had a 57 oval window that I restored, talk about a lot of work but in the end it was well worth it....Good luck with your project


Love the ovals, hopefully you hung onto it. They're fetching a nice price these days.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so jealous....

If I had time (meaning if I was single), I would be restoring some VW's..

In high school, some of my most memorial customized bugs was a 61 rag.. Pitch black w/ white rag.. 

I loved my 67 as well..

Good luck w/ the build.. going to take some $$ and lots of time..


----------



## jaikai (Aug 8, 2011)

Too cool. I'm in.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

OH I'M DEF IN FOR THIS BUILD!

I could REALLY use your mechanicing skills. My valves are in need
of adjustment in a BIG way.


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

VWGuy said:


> Shoot man, that really sucks. I sold my 66 Deluxe in 2009 for the same reason, but I bet that RHD hurt a lot more when it left your driveway.


Yea it sure did suck, but I still have my '58 RHD ragtop bug to numb the pain (plus I know where 2 more single cabs are, just need to talk the old timer in to selling them)


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

FLYONWALL9 said:


> OH I'M DEF IN FOR THIS BUILD!
> 
> I could REALLY use your mechanicing skills. My valves are in need
> of adjustment in a BIG way.


If you were closer, I could have them set in 1/2 hour for you.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Yea it sure did suck, but I still have my '58 RHD ragtop bug to numb the pain (plus I know where 2 more single cabs are, just need to talk the old timer in to selling them)


Yeah Buddy! Get them SCABS on the road!


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

VWGuy said:


> If you were closer, I could have them set in 1/2 hour for you.


WELL, its in a 911. now if you could do it still in 30 I would damn
near drive out. I was quoted local at 400.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Ah, a Porsche engine, I've never done one of those. I wonder what the gap is on those.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Not sure, I never checked because I'm unable to do it anyway. You've
got to have some sort of special feeler gauge that is bent or something
in order to reach them. That price was even through a friend of the family! OUCH!!

I've also got to have the oil cooler orings replaced. Another hard as crap 
part to get to. Though the engines are bullet proof some of the silly parts
that have to be replaced are overly difficult to get to.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

They sell a couple different types of bent ones. I guess the gap will determine if you can use a vw one or not. They are pretty cheap too. I think mine was 8.00.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

More Bodywork

Before:









During:









After:


----------



## malutki (Apr 28, 2011)

I love old VW


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bginvestor said:


> I'm so jealous....


Same, I love these VW's even more than the old bus. I only wish I had the time/money/space/skills needed to buy and fix one up. 

In fact I wish I had the time/money/space/skills to fix any old vehicle up, I keep hoping the people who are selling the house next door to us will give me the workshop that is on the property (it's closer to my house than theirs) even though I know it will never happen.


----------



## bginvestor (Jan 13, 2008)

VWGuy said:


> More Bodywork
> 
> During:
> 
> ...


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

What? can't wait to see this.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The double cab is the best air-cooled VW ever made. Tell me yours has the ramp on it...


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The double cab is the best air-cooled VW ever made. Tell me yours has the ramp on it...


Ramp? Do you mean rack?


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> The double cab is the best air-cooled VW ever made. Tell me yours has the ramp on it...


Ramp? Do you mean rack?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

VWGuy said:


> Ramp? Do you mean rack?


No, there was an option on the single and double cabs to have an access ramp for the bed on the passenger side. I've seen a couple of them at Bug-O-Rama over the years. I'll see if I can find the pics.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

quality_sound said:


> No, there was an option on the single and double cabs to have an access ramp for the bed on the passenger side. I've seen a couple of them at Bug-O-Rama over the years. I'll see if I can find the pics.


He's right.
I've seen them as well.
Always wondered if anyone cared about the paint on the ramp touching and scraping the ground.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I thought there was something that protected the ramp. Now I REALLY need to find my pics.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> No, there was an option on the single and double cabs to have an access ramp for the bed on the passenger side. I've seen a couple of them at Bug-O-Rama over the years. I'll see if I can find the pics.


Oh the low loader. 









They just did those on singles. Very very rare.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

subd


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

the more i read this forum the more interesting it gets!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

VWGuy said:


> Oh the low loader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this strange device?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

VWGuy said:


> Oh the low loader.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the one I'm thinking of wasn't the Low Loader. Instead of the access door swinging to the side to let a ramp out, the access door IS the ramp. I coudl swear it was on a double-cab as well. I'll have to dig through my pics. I could be wrong.


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Like this but double cab?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

^^^Yes! At least I THINK thew ones I saw were doubles.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

PottersField said:


> Like this but double cab?


This is what I meant by paint damage when laid completely down.
If it was like this but double cab, it had to be custom because the bodies weren't any longer than what you see in these pics.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't imagine that in a DC, the bed is too short. The gas tank is behind the bed bulkhead and engine extends a few feet under the read of the bed. It must have been really narrow and most certainly a custom job.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

A surprise...bondo filled dogleg.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

VWGuy said:


> A surprise...bondo filled dogleg.


Pathetic.
But really no surprise considering how those rust out.
Looks like the buy that body filler by the pound.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Count yourself lucky, at least there's no chicken wire or newspaper jammed in there!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

sinister-kustoms said:


> Count yourself lucky, at least there's no chicken wire or newspaper jammed in there!


Factory option?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Body work looks great so far.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Bump


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Finished color scheme?


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in... this would be a bad ass SQ ride, interior all glassed and tweed you could do about anything I respect the keep it original theme though. I've never seen one of these before but now I'm google and craigslist searching my area. Not sure what I would do if I found one but I'm looking, ha.

Curious what the underbody plans are, what kind of stance will the Roach have? Factory height, adjustable bags, 4 red pumps and switches doin 3 wheel? lol.. either way, awesome project and good luck!


----------



## ToddG (Sep 14, 2010)

Count me in....this should be fun!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I'm in... this would be a bad ass SQ ride, interior all glassed and tweed you could do about anything I respect the keep it original theme though. I've never seen one of these before but now I'm google and craigslist searching my area. Not sure what I would do if I found one but I'm looking, ha.
> 
> Curious what the underbody plans are, what kind of stance will the Roach have? Factory height, adjustable bags, 4 red pumps and switches doin 3 wheel? lol.. either way, awesome project and good luck!


For now Roach is a mild drop. Adjustable beam and drop spindles up front stock width and the rear is Beetle swing axle without the reduction gears. About a 4" drop all around. There is a good chance I will get a 2" narrowed beam for the front at some point. In the future, I may bag it but doubtful. I use this a truck still. Keeping the stock wheels and pretty much everything else as well besides the audio, trans and engine. I'll be taking this on the salt flats at least once to race.

If you want to see a bagged Double cab, look up the dumped pumpkin on youtube. KCW built that beast.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Finished color scheme?



Finished colors will be stock; Dove blue, white bumpers and wheels, chrome caps, gray interior. It will look sick!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I REALLY dug this one:

TheSamba.com :: View topic - Did they make a triple cab










Jay


----------



## NucFusion (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm excited to see this build. I love unique automobiles and this is definitely one!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Finished color scheme?


Original Dove Blue. Like this but with stock wheels.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

More updates.

I decided to hit up the seats.

Blasted the frames and then painted them a while back. Wife was not too happy about this part.


















Over this weekend started to get the seats all sweet. As close to OG material and color seat covers. I want to do stock in every way but with tunes, big engine and dropped. 

Seat Back

































Seat Bottom


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

It's coming together nicely.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Great build. love it.

I'm work at a VW dealership. The owner has his completely restored '56 Double Cab in the showroom. If you need any pics or measurements of any specific are for reference, hit me up and be will be happy to help out.

Jon


----------



## Mopar244DIY (Dec 1, 2009)

Gotta see how this turns out. Subscribed.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

crnacnac said:


> Great build. love it.
> 
> I'm work at a VW dealership. The owner has his completely restored '56 Double Cab in the showroom. If you need any pics or measurements of any specific are for reference, hit me up and be will be happy to help out.
> 
> Jon


A 56? Must be a Binz. Post a picture of it!


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Sub'd! Love the old VW's. A guy in town has one as well. Factory white/green/rust, lol. Slammed to the ground and he drives it everyday.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally some updates. We are about 2-3 weeks out until the truck is ready for assembly. The DC is at my friend Mike Carnell's shop So. Utah.










The Wheels









The Gates were pretty haggard but they're getting there.









The sides and wheel wells have been completely replaced.









Building the engine in my garage. Waiting on a couple of parts for final assembly.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

This is and has been one of my favorite threads on DIYMA.
I was hoping to see an update soon.
Can't wait to see the paint done.

Awesome fun there! 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

Any specs on the engine in progress? I'm slowly accumulating parts for a 2074cc I hope to build by next summer for my '72 Super Beetle


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

1776 (forgot the cam, I think 110) dual weber 44's, counterweighted crank, lightened fly wheel, 009 with pertronix ingitor, 75 amp alternator, merged headers, j-tubes instead of heaters. Not super beef like yours, but a solid reliable engine with a little zip and carb overkill.


----------



## tmcdade (Jul 4, 2009)

VWGuy said:


> 1776 (forgot the cam, I think 110) dual weber 44's, counterweighted crank, lightened fly wheel, 009 with pertronix ingitor, 75 amp alternator, merged headers, j-tubes instead of heaters. Not super beef like yours, but a solid reliable engine with a little zip and carb overkill.


Sounds like a nice dependable engine. Not a huge fan of the 009 personally, but it'll run better with the duals than it does with the stock carb. My favorite vendor is in Murray, UT. Good luck with the build :thumbsup:


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Well pretty much done with the engine. Originally it was chromed out, but I came to my senses and tore it down again to replace with some original german tin. After some sanding and some painting, I had a nice set of tin for the build. Here is where it is at today:


















The DC will be home Monday and then this thread will blow up!


----------



## dogsbark26 (Feb 10, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

wow, nice,cant wait to see it finished,i remember doing a bus about 13 years ago, all alpine except the subs,if i recall it had a 7930 cd player ,dd drive seperates, 2 jl 10wo,the subs were in a downfiring box in back ,dd drive seperates in the kicks, yes it took a lot of listening to get them to sound right,but they sure did sound good. the amp was the big v12 four channel,fronts powered kicks and the rear bridged to sub.no rear fill didnt need it once the kicks were right.that was a fun install.thanks for bringing back those memories.happy easter to you and everyone!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome stuff


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes!

Here's another update. Dove Blue Applied.










Engine picts re-uploaded:


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Ok more updates!

The Build will begin full swing Saturday. Paint is done. 

















Now...LET'S TALK AUDIO!!! I am going to lean on you experts especially when it comes to installing the Second Skin AlphaDamp. I'll post some images of the inside of the cab and ask for suggestions for install.

Here is what I have for my audio setup:
SecondSkin AlphaDamp .060 Dampening
Tsunami 4g amp kit
Tsunami Battery Terminals
Stinger 6-channel Twisted Component cables
Audiocontrol Three.2
Kicker ZX700.5 Amp
Alumapro ALC 5.2 Component system
Alumapro BP-12
Running off an ipod touch with no head unit.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

What are your audio goals?


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

There's no better color than Dove blue on a commercial!  Looking GREAT! Can't wait for the install to begin, I need some inspiration to get stuck back into my dub!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

BowDown said:


> What are your audio goals?


No Rattle, low road noise. Solid bass with balances mids and highs. The truck really helps bass resonate, but makes the mids and highs hard to hear. I listen to all kinds of music from Oingo Boingo and Social D to Bassnectar to DeadMau5 and Daft Punk, but typically like bass.


----------



## krotzn (Nov 19, 2011)

What's with the engine? Did you change anything on it?


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

VWGuy said:


> No Rattle, low road noise. Solid bass with balances mids and highs. The truck really helps bass resonate, but makes the mids and highs hard to hear. I listen to all kinds of music from Oingo Boingo and Social D to Bassnectar to DeadMau5 and Daft Punk, but typically like bass.


You have an opportunity that many people don't have.... A 100% empty car.

If you want low road noise and no rattle.... Deaden at least 25% of the entire vehicle and cover every square inch with some Ensolite.
I envy this.. my ultimate dream for car audio involves two things...
1) Access to every tool i would need.
2) a clean slate like this.


Enjoy. 


Do you have ur mind set on speaker location right now?


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

krotzn said:


> What's with the engine? Did you change anything on it?


It's bigger than a stock engine and has dual 44 carbs. The heater boxes have been removed and replaced with j-tubes and it has a merged header. It also has a 75 amp alternator.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> You have an opportunity that many people don't have.... A 100% empty car.
> 
> If you want low road noise and no rattle.... Deaden at least 25% of the entire vehicle and cover every square inch with some Ensolite.
> I envy this.. my ultimate dream for car audio involves two things...
> ...


What is ensolite? yeah, The sub box will fit exactly in the space behind the rear bench. Speakers up front will be in some custom pods.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

sinister-kustoms said:


> There's no better color than Dove blue on a commercial!  Looking GREAT! Can't wait for the install to begin, I need some inspiration to get stuck back into my dub!


I totally agree. Get that dub built man! Summer is almost here.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

VWGuy said:


> No Rattle, low road noise. Solid bass with balances mids and highs. The truck really helps bass resonate, but makes the mids and highs hard to hear. I listen to all kinds of music from Oingo Boingo and Social D to Bassnectar to DeadMau5 and Daft Punk, but typically like bass.


As per above here is a chance for you do this right. Allow me throw in my 2c but lengthy peice of advice.

Lets firstly allow to have a comon understanding in tha there's a few types of different noises. 1. Mechanical, ie the engine, gearbox, heater fan, etc. 2. Resonant panels/surfaces. ie the skins on doors, quarter panels 3. Road noise, ie windm, tyres, air entering/exiting car.
Next we simple need to accept that noise is air, stop the air, stop the noise.

There are generally two ways to go about making a car quieter, ie cover every surface in the hope it captures every possible rattle. OR find them and trear individually.
I think your better off with the second option. So here is my recommendations

I would set up a temporary subwoofer in a box and have playing loud whilst you listen for rattles and shakes, vibrating panels, both inside and outside of the car. The idea is, shake and make the car noisy now with a sub to try and find the rattles. You can do similar by taking it for a highway drive whilst some one else drivers you can feel/hear for noises.

Either way, however you start "making noise". When you find an area that is making a noise, put you hand/fingers on it, if it stops vibrating/making noise then you will know that that is an area you need to treat. Generally speaking, stick on deadners add weight, meaning more energy is needed to shake that panel, because now it is heavier. Your doing the same thing with your hand. Your turning one form of energy into another. No need to cover every single area, just the ones that need it. You may decide you dont want to cover that rear quater near the engine, but you may want to treat it too.

Once every rattling panel is cured, both inside/outside. You would do well with covering the large flat areas of the cabin, ie roof, front wall, back wall and perhaps floors and doors with a foam, the foam sit between the panel and the trim. The idea is to trap air in place, in the foam. This layer of trapped air works well at helping reduce noise. Many modern luxury cars have similar. There are several companies that sell such product.

Next, how many "holes" do you have to the exterior? Even little holes can let in noise in different places. Basically the less exterior air/noise that enters the noisier your cabin will be. Don't go blocking up air vents though, a cabin that moves air in a controlled maner is a nice, healthy place to be, you also need fresh air to replace the cabonised air content that inevitably builds when you have people in a car. 

Also think about the materials you will use for triming. More fabric like material, more noise will get absorbed (to a degree). Generally speaking a soft foam covered in cloth acts as a good buffer & can traps some noise... think about your seats?

Next I would cover the exterior side of the wheel wells (mud guards?) of at least the front wheels, with both a deaner product (stick on, brush on or spray on) and exterior carpet. Yes, carpet, many luxury cars again have that in place already. This reduces both tyre noise and reduces the likely hood of wind turbulance creating more noise into the cabin.

Lastly, think about contacting surfaces. That is any two surfaces that touch, ie dash to wall, door metal to door card, etc, have a potential to rattle at different rates, when they rattle against each other, they buzz. At the contact point its good to have a material to break up the contact. A lot like how a rubber seal works between a door and the body of the car, the rubber in between acts like a dampener and isolator, reducing the likely hood of a rattle. You can use foams, rubber, fabrics, even stick on deaner. Many folks choose cover the entire door as such. I would take advantage of this and do similar since you only have two doors to treat.

Here is one (of many) sources for products you can buy help with the above.

http://www.secondskinaudio.com/index.php

There is additional extremes you can take, like making & welding in additional braces on places like doors, quaters, etc. Also buying hi silica content tyres, apparently they have reduced road noise. Also lining the engine bay with both deaner (weight) and foam (noise traps) products to minimise engine mechanical noise... but that would go against dub culture no?? 

I hope all that makes sence and that I haven't been too patronising either.
I do the above on all of my builds and really do notice a difference.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow that was quite a read. 

I guess what I want and what I'll get are different. My intention is to keep the truck stock looking. There is no interior carpeting in the truck, just a couple of rubber mats. Since the floors are designed to be visible and painted as well as bulkheads, I won't be putting anything on them at all. Also, every window opens up including the windshields so there will be plenty of air. Prior to restoring this, I drove it as it was and it rattled like crazy. 

I will line the roof, front, doors, sides and rear tank access area. The door panels are pressed board so there won't be much absorption there.

I already have sume Second Skin and look forward to installing it.


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

looking forward to see how this one turns out. parhaps will give me ideas for a project car. Awesome job sir

CC


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Man that vw is beautiful,nice stuff going in,it is going to be a very "live" interior as far as acoustics,but I could handle driving that down by ft Myers beach in the summer,there is a long stretch of road from the beach to Bonita springs runs next to he gulf,I ve spent many days off in the past listening to music on that drive.beaautiful job!cant wait to see it done.


----------



## Salad Fingers (Jun 14, 2009)

Very cool!!!!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

vwjmkv said:


> looking forward to see how this one turns out. parhaps will give me ideas for a project car. Awesome job sir
> 
> CC


I see that you're from Modesto. I bought this DC near Modesto. Small world.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

VWGuy said:


> I totally agree. Get that dub built man! Summer is almost here.


I dunno....Sealing Wax Red is pretty nice, and Seafoam Green too. LOL


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> I dunno....Sealing Wax Red is pretty nice, and Seafoam Green too. LOL


Yeah, SWR is nice and rare for an early DC, but mine shipped as dove blue.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is the truck now.










Started wiring the stereo tonight. I'll post some images soon.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Perfect.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

VWGuy said:


> Wow that was quite a read.
> 
> I guess what I want and what I'll get are different. My intention is to keep the truck stock looking. There is no interior carpeting in the truck, just a couple of rubber mats. Since the floors are designed to be visible and painted as well as bulkheads, I won't be putting anything on them at all. Also, every window opens up including the windshields so there will be plenty of air. Prior to restoring this, I drove it as it was and it rattled like crazy.
> 
> ...


That box that you are making then... Surround that thing with some dense foam. all sides. u wana make sure that the box itself isn't going to cause any vibrations.
Deadmau is going to make ur hub caps fall off.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Kind of bad picts.

Finished running wire today. Batteries are in parallel. We will finish the last bit of wiring and then start the sound dampening.










This is the sub in the smuggling compartment.

Wire ran and waiting..


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

VWGuy said:


> I totally agree. Get that dub built man! Summer is almost here.


Not for me unfortunatley, we're nearly into winter down here!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

OH man this brings back memories of my 68 beetle, love me some old Vdubs! Great work, MOAR PICS!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Got the engine in, now i can focus in the stereo.

http://youtu.be/bAp4AjIIobo


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

So dampener is in now. Made a huge difference to the roof, doors and panels.


----------



## rape_ape (Sep 22, 2010)

VWGuy said:


> Here is the truck now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beautiful ride bruh...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

have you considered spray in foams for the interiors of panels and such? could make a masssssive difference, i think second skin also makes a spray on deadner, not more of a foam mroe so than a tarry looking base I think. theirs also quiet kote, which is very nice stuff. but not cheap, it'd be more efficiant to do a whole vehicle with buckets than cans tehe XD


also, whats up with the choice of amp? if you truley wanna retain stock look as much as possible, you should run something like a JL audio HD900\5 or a alpine PDX V7 5 channel. also both those amps have much more power than that kick will  much much more and at 1\3rd the size.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

AMAZING....you re doing great job.You re inspiration to all DIYers!!!!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

VWGuy said:


> So dampener is in now. Made a huge difference to the roof, doors and panels.


Loving the spotify playing in the background - haha. 
Looks good!
and in vid 4 i can hear the dude using the rolling somewhere else in the car. 
Keep it up


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Progress update.
Amp and sub are in and back cargo area is finished. Love how the smuggling compartment hides everything and I still have plenty of room under the seat to store tools, oil and gas for long road trips. I chose the kicker specifically for it's size, power (not too much, not too little) and that it powers front, rear and my sub.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Wiring is done. Pods are made, just need to be installed now. Test firing and balancing will be tomorrow.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

So I have been busy with the build. Here are some updates:









I had to put some alphadamp on the smuggling compartment doors. They are screwed into the bulkhead just behind the sub and take the full brunt power from it. They were making the most horrid noise. A little alphadamp on the doors and some new weatherstripping and no more rattle. I'll take a video from outside the truck in a few days and post it up. Seriously though the alphadamp did wonders reducing noise. Its hard to believe that a 52 and 1/2 year old VW can sound so rattle-free with only the sound deadener. It had a hard time sticking to certain parts of the roof and a couple of loner sheets fell off but even without them, it sounds great. I think that if I had a few more sheets I could have just covered the entire roof and there would have not been any falling off.









New exhaust and rear end assembled. The bumper is on now but I haven't taken a picture yet.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Speaker pods are in and the truck is nearly finished. Now this is not as pro as many of the installations I have seen on here, but I'm pretty happy with it.




























Left a long old scratch on the first drive around the block.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

HELL YES! 

I like how it all ended up! is the project finished? (are they ever??)


----------



## beef316 (Dec 12, 2006)

This truck is just cool. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I want one and FTR, I have never said that about any VW.
I love the added options you've put on there as well such as the optional front bumper foglight and the covered wagon hoops.

When she's completely done, I would love to see pics from all four sides.
Also a video of the system and of the burn out would be so very cool.

You have a real treasure.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome work man!

id of spent a little more time with the fabrication of the front pods and used some more DIY type speakers - but very very awesome job on the rehab of the vehicle!

i really liked how you painted the WHOLE thing. i get so irratated when people dont paint the door jambs and such.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. It's not quite finished. I'm finished the window frames (what a complicated PITA they are) and installed them, not I'm working on the door panels. One of the main reasons why I chose to run the speakers up front instead of the door is that doors are designed to let water that hits the side windows drip down and out of the bottom of the doors. Not a lot of people know that and they their speakers get ruined.

I'll post up some picts when I am done and some vids too.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Really beautifully done, mate! So glad you rescued this DC and have her back on the road!  Seeing how yours turned out makes me want one REAL BAD!

I realize that you put heaps of time, energy, and money into her, but it is soooo worth it!

Would love to have one of these to throw my surfboards in the bed and drive to the beach every day!

And would love to see more pics & videos! Congrats on a great job and a cool and beautiful vehicle!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Been a while since I last posted. Lots have happened. Mainly after getting the DC running, I started hearing a rod knock. I pulled the motor and sure enough #1 rod was loose so I had to split the case and build it new. I opted for a larger crank and longer rods since I was going to split the case anyway. So now I am running a 1904cc stroker.


I did post up a new vid of the sound dampening results with the final complete door. Here's that link:
Alpha damp post install vw bus door - YouTube

Overall, if you know a VW door, this is pretty awesome. I'll have more posted in a bit.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

1904cc, is that the 88x78 setup? How do you like it? I can't remember what all the bore/stroke combos were anymore. Or is it 90.5x78?


Jay


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> 1904cc, is that the 88x78 setup? How do you like it? I can't remember what all the bore/stroke combos were anymore. Or is it 90.5x78?
> 
> 
> Jay


74mm crank, forgot the rods, I think 5.35", 90.5 bore. It adds and additional 5mm to the stroke so I added shims after measuring deck height. There are a number of combos you can go between 74-78 on the crank and then get the matching rods. MyCrank is counter balanced for a lightened flywheel. Plus I added chromoly push rods, scat bolt on 1.25 rockers along with an engle 110 cam.


----------



## JCoffey (Feb 8, 2008)

I've seen a lot of nice builds, insane builds, etc, and I have to tell you that your project is my single favorite of them all. The time and effort to not just install a system, but to create this masterpiece shows just how much talent you have. Beautiful doesnt even begin to describe this Dub. I tip my hat to you and go back to dreaming of having a project of my own like this one day.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

JCoffey said:


> I've seen a lot of nice builds, insane builds, etc, and I have to tell you that your project is my single favorite of them all. The time and effort to not just install a system, but to create this masterpiece shows just how much talent you have. Beautiful doesnt even begin to describe this Dub. I tip my hat to you and go back to dreaming of having a project of my own like this one day.


Thanks for the encouragement. It has been a rough ride and I have an amazing wife to put up with it and even support it. I'm just about done. 

I had given up on finding an early DoubleCab like 10 years ago. I just had a very lucky break on a rare field find, you'll find your project I can vouch for that.

More picts and images to come. I'm off to do some homework now.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, not the best video, but the only one I have right now. My son is tearing it up to his favorite song!
Short Stack dancing to his favorite song at the Lindon Classic Car Show - YouTube


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

wow, really nice work.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

What is that music?

Cajun hip-hop?

And a fun time was had by all including the wife filming.
Funny how he stopped when the other kids his age showed up. 

That doesn't happen in my family.
My wife thinks of all vehicles as just transportation.
My oldest girl (Senior HS) hates all cars and believes everyone should just ride horses.
And my youngest girl (Freshman HS) is only interested if it makes her look cool when she arrives at school. 

:shrug:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I bet if your youngest was rolling a sweet VW she'd look cool. My wife has gone from tolerating my hobby to actually liking and supporting it. Of course it really helps when the venues have grass (instead of a parking lot) and also has places for kids to play and dance.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Alright, so some updates since the last time. After finishing up the 1904 engine, I had a leak in one of the carbs. Not a big deal, I decided to tear them down and rebuild them. However, my 4 year old wanted to help me get the bus fixed so he put one nut down each of the ports on my heads. I did not discover this until after I reinstalled the carbs and ran the engine for about 1/2 mile. 

Number 4 was the only one to suck the nut in and the cylinder split. Had to buy a new set of Pistons and Cylinders. I finished that build at 3am 3 days ago. I took it to a VW show and claimed 1st Place for Commercial Bus Class. This pict is from an earlier show where I took home a Sponsor's Choice award


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congrats on a well deserved win, and quite a commendable vehicle..


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Man, I wish I had a bus.. I'd be divorce a little quicker, but I'd be one happy VW owner..


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice. Divorced sooner, eh? LOL

Jay


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Congrats on the win.  Beautiful work on that DC! I can honestly say that I'm envious, LOL!

If I were to find a similar condition DC for sale at a show, what would it be worth? Unfortunately, I don't have time these days (or the expertise) to bring one back from the dead like you did.

*EDIT: WAIT! I just saw your YouTube video!!!...are you selling this??? Has it already been sold? PM or Email me if it is still available! bbfoto AT hotmail DOT com*


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

JayinMI said:


> Nice. Divorced sooner, eh? LOL
> 
> Jay


:laugh:


----------



## grim83 (Jul 15, 2011)

i hate you right now lol i miss my 78 rabbit old school vw's are about the only classic imports that get me excited lol


----------



## kklepper (Aug 30, 2012)

very nice brother.......im in the process of building a 67 myself .......goes to paint in the next few weeks ........cant wait to see what you do with yours........


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Yep, Selling this bad boy. Time to start on a new project. Looking at an early VW notchback.

Which brings me to this: I'll need to get some tunes in a tight space in the rear trunk. The box also needs to be easily removed so i can get into the trunk.
This pict below is NOT my build ( I haven't even bought one yet)










That mat is the cover for the engine hatch. I need to get to that pretty regularly. Any suggestions on a good 2 ohm sub for class D 400w?


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Totally awesome transformation!


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

edouble101 said:


> Totally awesome transformation!


Thanks man!


----------



## reithi (Mar 29, 2012)

Awesome build that is truly inspirational for my 1973 Bus that is currently undergoing an engine swap, brakes, suspension and body rebuild.


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I sold the Double Cab this week. Ultimately, it was just too nice to drive. I only rolled it out for shows and did not drive it enough. I'll be posting about my next ride soon enough.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

:surprised:
:mean:



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow 

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

For the Notch...have you looked at the Alpine pre-fab 8" type-R box they make? It's pretty small, and puts out an amazing amount of sound for it's size. It's also pretty cheap, considering. Only about 4-5" tall lying on it's back.

Jay


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

The notch did not happen. I am looking into an early vert bug.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

I've always wanted to build a square back never really liked the notch


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a square. Super fun especially for surfing. Made it a full ragtop, I would sleep in it after a good morning set. It was the next best thing to a bus.


----------



## fast94tracer (Jun 23, 2013)

Lol well for me its either the square or 510 wagon with a rotary swap

I don't drive fast I fly low!!!


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

A '70 Bug was my first car. I've been an aircooled fan going back 26 years. I bought a '67 on eBay as a project, but things didn't work out. My favorites are '67 Bug, Early Notch, a Double Cab, and (related) a 356 Coupe. Some day I will have at least one of these. lol

Jay


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Double Cabs are hard to find. I had given up when I found mine. Financial issues forced the sale. The sale will cover all outstanding debts and I'll have some money to build a new Dub.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, I know. Even on the Samba when they pop up they're usually waaaayyy overpriced. 

Jay


----------



## VWGuy (Apr 30, 2011)

Here we go again,

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...85-1961-vw-convertible-build.html#post1935655


----------

